# Program a T5000



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm also trying to make sure my T5000 is communicating with the G2 decoder.
I have power connected to the G2, and the green LED is on confirming polarity.
I can go in to the SV-CV menu and the G2 will 'chirp' in response, but how do I confirm that the decoder and the throttle are communicating?

I have tried to set them up, but when I turn the speed setting up I have full battery voltage at the battery terminals on the G2 but no voltage at the motor terminals.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the address of the G2 the same as the address selected on the T5000?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure the 5000 and the loco are on the same frequency. When programming program in the operation mode, the second page on the programming menu then program the address (cv 1). The board should chirp and the loco should jump. Sometimes the G2 needs turned off and back on after programming.


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. I think I had them both on the same frequency. I went through several steps and when the manual said the G2 should chirp it did, but the loco never moved.

I set the round frequency selector on the G2 with a screwdriver blade and followed the steps to put the T5000 on the same frequency, but I seem to be missing something.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't read ur post thoroughly. Check the motor leads out. Terminal 1 is for battery, terminal 2 & 4 are motor A out terminal 3& 5 are motor B out. So, if its a one motor loco, you would use terminal 2 & 4. Also, if you have rewired be sure you haven't put the track pick up leads into the motor connection. What loco are you putting the g2 into?


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

Also, after these steps, I set the speed up on the throttle and tried to measure voltage at the 'Motor' output and had 0 volt reading. I also checked the battery input termainals at the same time and had full battery voltage there


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, make sure ur measuring 2 & 4 or 3 & 5.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

On the G2 Drop-ins If the RED[/b] led adjacent to the frequency selector is "ON"[/b], the TX is communicating with the on-board Reciever. I have to look at a standard G2 to confirm same is true.

Michael


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I could be wrong but i have never before seen a red LED on an Airwire G2 board


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

_*From the G2 manual below:

*_No Operation, Decoder Doesn’t Respond To Throttle
1. Verify the green LED indicator on the decoder is on. If the LED is off, the decoder is not
receiving power. Verify that the battery positive lead eventually ties to TM3-1 and that the
battery minus lead ties to TM3-8. If you discover the polarity is reversed, the decoder is already
damaged and it is highly unlikely that it is repairable.
2. Check that the throttle and the decoder are set to matching frequencies.
3. If frequencies are properly set, set the throttle to the locomotive address. If this is the first use
of the decoder, set the throttle to address 3. With the throttle turned on, push #, 3, then # to set it.
4. If decoder doesn’t respond, reset the decoder to factory defaults using the procedure described
in the throttle’s operation manual and on page 9 of this manual. The locomotive will physically
move a ½ inch or so as an indication that the programming was received.
5. If the locomotive doesn’t move, then there is probably a problem with the motor wiring. The
most common issue is a broken wire caused by a pinch between the chassis and the shell.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I just looked and didn't see any notes about a RED LED in the G2 standard manual, so it maybe an attribute of the G2 Drop-in only.

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By brentcd on 01 Jul 2012 02:23 PM 
Thanks. I think I had them both on the same frequency. I went through several steps and when the manual said the G2 should chirp it did, but the loco never moved.

I set the round frequency selector on the G2 with a screwdriver blade and followed the steps to put the T5000 on the same frequency, but I seem to be missing something. 
brent,

This has been discussed before. Try this link:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#261092

Good luck!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any comment yet that after setting up the CV's and frequency that you then actually addressed the locomotive on the T5000. # address #.


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks to everybody so far. 
I had motor power hooked up wrong. Thanks paintjockey, I have this part done now.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

It's usually something simple. I have found that with the ability to set the power output of the T5000 that setting it to the maximum of 10 will give you the best performance. At 10 it has twice the power output of the T9000 or 1300. It will shorten battery life a little in the transmitter but worth it.


----------



## brentcd (Jun 30, 2012)

To follow up, the diagram for the G2 made me think terminal 2 and 3 were for one motor and terminal 4 and 5 were for another. Turned out, thanks to paintjockey, it was 1 and 4 for one motor and 3 and 5 for the other. Did that and success.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

2 and 4, 3 and 5 But even that is a litlle confusing because if you look at the page 8 drawing for the motor connection it has the motor leads on 2 and 5 , 3 and 4. with the shields on 6 and 7.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I never noticed it Paul but ur right, the schematic on page 8 is wrong. I've always just wired the G2 off page 2. 

Terry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Terry 
its not wrong,2and 3 are the same and 4and 5 are the same just one more way to wire it. but i do have a ?
is there a out put to the 2 F terminals if so what is it?
thanks dick


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If you wire a single motor to #2 & #3 or to #4 & #5 your loco wont move but ur right, that is just a different way to wire it. I was looking at it with a closed mind.
Dick, the F outputs are for controls for lighting and things like that. You can program them to an airwire controller to turn on and off lighting effects. You have to set the CV when programming to the button (1-12) you want to use. The negative goes into Function output #3 or #4 and the positive goes into #7 or #8. I typically use them to turn on and off marker lights and interior lights. 

Terry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks terry 
is that full bat. volts on 3 & 4? or cut down at all? 
thanks


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Full battery with 1 amp capability. 


Terry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used those outputs to drive smoke units with no problem.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Paul 
just want to run a fan and number boards 
thanks


----------

